# Ground Fault Installation



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Brian:

I have a quick question to ask you on the photo but if my eyes were teasing me on the phase conductors that ran thru the CT doughnut is that 9 cables ?? because i only can see 6 unless 3 are hided from the photo?

BTW that was pretty good trick to deal to test the CT on GFI system there

thank again 


Merci , Marc


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I see what you are saying, but there are 3 sets terminated..Need to recount when I get back on site. We are providing a proposal to perform Electrical Preventative Maintenance (EPM) on this gear, and repair the GFP properly installing the phase and neutral conductors.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Brian, you post some neat pictures! Thanks!:thumbsup: 

Just wish I had the experience to understand them a little better


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It tickles me to see those old, white zip ties holding the conductors in place. The white ties get so brittle so easily. I know you could probably just flick those with your fingernail and they'd pop right off. I like the black one's (UV rated one's), as they don't get brittle. Rope sometimes too.


----------

